# Body kits?



## mid-knight_goat (Feb 20, 2006)

Has anybody seen decent body kits besides the GM one for sale?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

rk very nice but is $$$ out the ass


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

these are nice
www.arrowheadperformance.com
www.rodmillenstore.com the one on rhys millens drift car


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> these are nice
> www.arrowheadperformance.com
> www.rodmillenstore.com the one on rhys millens drift car


Arrowhead's new partners/investors have bailed out because of continung problems and rumor has it Dan is working at a dealership. One new errrrr old partner JR has said that he is forming a new venture. ...so you may want to avoid this mess. Sending money to AP is like rolling the dice..sometimes you win sometimes you lose...but the odds are always against you.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

saw some nice kits with these guys.

http://jhp.com.au/


----------



## PHiL2 (Dec 6, 2004)

Arrowhead is the best looking, but I am biased!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I am in the process of going with the genuine Holden look, like Groucho's. Dealing with Sean @ Hunter Holden. Frt bumper cover,all lamps needed for it, Holden badging throughout the car inside and out. Rear bumper cover insert. Gonna be a little pricey, but what the hell, we cant take it with us, right?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I forgot about Jhp.com
The Manaro/Vauxhaul way


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

PHiL2 said:


> Arrowhead is the best looking, but I am biased!


Dude I so need to find a shop that will do my exhaust like that and I definately need an 05 hood they look so bad a$$. What did the rear bumper modification cost just so I have guesstimate if you don't mind.:cheers


----------



## mid-knight_goat (Feb 20, 2006)

Just click on that arrowhead link above thats where u can buy it.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

GTO1_OHIO said:


> Arrowhead's new partners/investors have bailed out because of continung problems and rumor has it Dan is working at a dealership. One new errrrr old partner JR has said that he is forming a new venture. ...so you may want to avoid this mess. Sending money to AP is like rolling the dice..sometimes you win sometimes you lose...but the odds are always against you.


I can not stress enough that sending money to Arrowhead is like throwing it away. I finally got my exhaust and body kit, but not from Arrowhead. Dan spoke to me personally on the phone several times (though contacting them was next to impossible) and each time he told me what I wanted to hear, though it was never the truth. Thanks to the finr people at Spintech and Gravana Tuning I was finally able to geteverything to complete my goat. Yeah it cost me a bit more money as Arrowhead left out parts and continually blamed other people. Don't waste your money on AP. There are other options.


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

roadracer said:


> I can not stress enough that sending money to ********* is like throwing it away. .... Don't waste your money on AP. There are other options.


Was this spoiler-








an AP exclusive?... if not who makes it?

I'm liking this JHP bobtail-







http://jhp.com.au/img/products/Spoilers/monaro/yellowmonaro.jpg?imagealt=
but from the view, it doesn't look like it uses the factory spoiler holes on the decklid.


----------

